# Lots of Gibson scam ads recently



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

There’s been a string of Gibson ads on kijiji lately. The person doing it seems to be knowledgeable enough of guitars and Gibson in particular to make the listings passable as the real deal.

I’ve noticed that they’re mainly in Ontario and Quebec. All of the listings have been from different accounts that have been registered for years. But, they all share one thing which is that none of them have any reviews. So watch out out there and very careful who you’re sending you’re money to.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Got examples? They might help people pick out the scams.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Report 'em all.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

The scams I'm seeing are basically like this: really sought after guitar, good pictures and description at an excellent price. This creates a sense of urgency from the buyer. The seller says something to the effect of "lots of interest, if you want it send a deposit and I'll hold it". Once you send deposit, they'll either ghost you or send a fake address.

To try and keep yourself safe, ask for a specific photo, or a contact number so you can ask questions etc. We've all come across Kijiji gems, but if it's true good to be true....


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Budda said:


> Report 'em all.



I've never seen that work.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

crann said:


> The scams I'm seeing are basically like this: really sought after guitar, good pictures and description at an excellent price. This creates a sense of urgency from the buyer. The seller says something to the effect of "lots of interest, if you want it send a deposit and I'll hold it". Once you send deposit, they'll either ghost you or send a fake address.
> 
> To try and keep yourself safe, ask for a specific photo, or a contact number so you can ask questions etc. We've all come across Kijiji gems, but if it's true good to be true....



I would never be dumb enough to fall for the deposit scam. That one is well known, or should be well known, so I was wondering if the OP might be referring to others that some folks might not be as aware of as the deposit scam.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Got examples? They might help people pick out the scams.











ottawa/gibson-les-paul-classic $1000


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/gibson-les-paul-classic-2021/1630616484




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> ottawa/gibson-les-paul-classic $1000
> 
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/gibson-les-paul-classic-2021/1630616484
> ...




That's almost as good as the "I will pay more than your asking price and have my shipping agent pick it up" scam.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This one came up a few hours ago in Montreal…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> That's almost as good as the "I will pay more than your asking price and have my shipping agent pick it up" scam.


I had that once. Told the guy to send his PP to his 'shipping agent', have him cash it, then pick up my guitar COD.
Never heard back. lol


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> That's almost as good as the "I will pay more than your asking price and have my shipping agent pick it up" scam.


There's also several variations on e transfer scams. Without going into detail, you could get scammed if you have auto deposit enabled. Scammers purposefully target emails that have auto deposit enabled. But these types of scams target sellers not buyers and can include a shipping agent picking up.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

It’s whack a mole right now, as soon as I see them, I report them.

I posted elsewhere, but it’s interesting they are using older accounts that they probably hacked.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

crann said:


> There's also several variations on e transfer scams. Without going into detail, you could get scammed if you have auto deposit enabled. Scammers purposefully target emails that have auto deposit enabled. But these types of scams target sellers not buyers and can include a shipping agent picking up.


How can you get scammed if you have auto deposit enabled? If they put money into your account they cannot recall/cancel it if you have auto deposit.

Several years ago I received a transfer for $500-$600 that I knew nothing about. It said right on the transfer that it was non-reversible (that was actually stated in the item's description on my account statement). I left it in my account expecting it to be withdrawn by the bank. A few weeks later it hadn't been, and I received another deposit for about $750ish with the same info on my statement. I went into my branch and spoke to an old friend from high school who worked there. She spent about an hour looking into the deposits but couldn't figure anything out. During that time she checked with head office and was told it was a non-reversible transfer from another bank, so the money was mine to keep.

It happened a third time a couple of months later, but that was the last time it happened. I got to keep the money and the issue has never come back to bite me.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would like to have some sort of "Special Income Operation".


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> How can you get scammed if you have auto deposit enabled? If they put money into your account they cannot recall/cancel it if you have auto deposit.


Most people think e transfers are bullet proof but they can and are reversible in certain scenarios.

A current scam goes like this: you receive a mysterious e transfer from an unknown source. Because it's sent via email, you also receive an email saying they sent you the money in error (mistyped email) and to please sent the funds back. You being a nice human being, send the money back. Then after a few days you see the original funds being removed from your account by the bank, putting you out the original amount.

More ways to abuse e transfer here:









What to do if you're a victim of e-transfer fraud


Interac e-transfers are one of the most popular ways to send money. Although it’s often referred to as a safe way to transfer funds, it’s not exactly foolproof. There is more than one way to make e-transfers fraudulently, which is why you need to be careful about how you use your accounts...




www.moneywehave.com


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

…


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

crann said:


> Most people think e transfers are bullet proof but they can and are reversible in certain scenarios.
> 
> A current scam goes like this: you receive a mysterious e transfer from an unknown source. Because it's sent via email, you also receive an email saying they sent you the money in error (mistyped email) and to please sent the funds back. You being a nice human being, send the money back. Then after a few days you see the original funds being removed from your account by the bank, putting you out the original amount.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be dumb enough to send it back, I would wait for the bank to reverse it.

For those with auto-deposit enabled, the person sending you money gets a warning (multiple actually) that the transfer cannot be reversed before they even send it. I saw several of those warnings this week when paying my painter and other contractors. Each time I went to transfer money to them, multiple warnings came up to make sure you had the correct info inputted because the transfer could not be reversed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

crann said:


> More ways to abuse e transfer here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The information on the page you linked to is vague and inaccurate. Consider the source. He did educate himself so there's that.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Back to the topic, here's one

Gibson Les Paul R6 | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji










Looks a lot like this one, including the serial number
Gibson Les Paul R6 d’occasion


----------



## adewinne (Jun 1, 2021)

Under profile name Misal he is looking to trade for his fake Gibson Les Paul Slash model. He starts his shtick with this message: 

"I am not sure if you're into this kind of guitars. I have this Les Paul (not sure what model). It has a slash logo so might be one of his signature guitars. I got my hands on this guitar a bit ago. I want to start playing and learning guitar on a proper instrument but the Les Paul style just doesnt scream 'play me'. At least to me. I am much more into stuff like your guitar and feel like if I had something I enjoyed, I'd play more. Would you be interested in a trade? Here are some pictures."


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm. You don’t say...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Some friendly advice…
If you’re going to try to pass off a counterfeit Gibson, maybe don’t target guys selling 3 or 4 thousand dollar guitars. For the most part, they kinda’ know some shit.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I bet if you explained why it’s fake, he’d find a way to twist the info to use against someone snared by this ad or in future ads.

The quality of some of these scams seem to be really improving quickly, so I’m wondering if a scammer has an account on here or elsewhere, and is paying attention to the language, the kind of guitars that guitar guys are getting excited about, etc.

They aren’t targeting the local market they advertise in, they are trying to lure in the folks that know much more about the item than the “seller” does, and is comfortable with long distance deals, emt and shipping thousands of dollars worth of guitars…which might be less than 1% of the typical Kijiji user, but significantly higher number of guitar folk here or in other forums.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

This one popped up a couple of weeks ago with the same pictures.
2016 Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty on Kijiji https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/2016-gibson-les-paul-custom-black-beauty/1632874071?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's yet another BS ad for your viewing pleasure...








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's one on Marketplace. Owen Sound





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

They used a weird font in 2017 - here's a photo from a Reverb listing for a different 2017, but I think they all say 2017 Model. He's got all the correct case candy and all, seems pretty elaborate.










Here's another example


----------

